# loose mineral



## jason_mazzy (Feb 1, 2011)

whats the best way to lay it out?

I generally add some to the food, but I have a conundrum. I do not want them to eat to much mineral! So I was wondering if it is ok to just leave out in dishes or what? My only real concern is the chickens will get in it and cause a poop mess, but I am not sure if it is better to loose feed or mix in the pellets.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 1, 2011)

I keep a separate feeder of it out free-choice.  When it gets stale or soiled I just dump it and refill it.  Their consumption rate varies and they seem to have a much better idea of how much they need than I do so I don't usually mix it in the feed.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 1, 2011)

I usually fill up their grain trough with a little loose mineral after they're done with their grain.  If there's any left over the next day, I toss it.  Usually there's little to none left over - sometimes if there's a lot left over I'll keep it in the trough and pour the grain over it.  They either pick through the mineral for the grain or eat it all.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 1, 2011)

http://swampyacresfarm.com/MineralFeeder.html

This website shows a home-made mineral feeder that can be hung in a barn .  We keep mineral out free-choice. This also works great for keeping some baking soda out free-choice. 

Valleyvet sells a hanging mineral feed for sheep and goats at a pretty good price.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....4bc-4521-b490-9bd767362084&gas=mineral feeder


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 1, 2011)

We also have this mineral feeder outside, it works really well. for our 20 adult boer goats. Holds a 25 lb bag of loose minerals.

http://www.enasco.com/product/Z18125N


----------



## julieq (Feb 1, 2011)

For our ND's we have a small feeder with two compartments that hangs on the fence with zippy ties.  Loose mineral salt in one side, baking soda in the other.  If I remember right I got them at Jeffers Livestock online.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 1, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I keep a separate feeder of it out free-choice.  When it gets stale or soiled I just dump it and refill it.  Their consumption rate varies and they seem to have a much better idea of how much they need than I do so I don't usually mix it in the feed.


That is exactly what I do to..you wanna be able to see how much thier eating for sure!!  I would'nt mix it...you will waste it as well.  They will take it as needed in a separate feeder.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 2, 2011)

G'day Jason,The way we have always got over this problem is to get a 20 litre plastic drum(drench drums are great ), wash it out well and make a cut across the face about 25% down from the top,make another cut about 25% up from the bottom and down both sides so you have a covered container........................Heres a hint I have learned,these drums usually have a handle and a screw on lid,have the screw lid above the cut-out portion and you can fix a length of wire (say 12 gauge) and tie it to the fence close-by to a water point.......When the stock move to another paddock the mix moves with them,you can also keep one in the barn as well...........

  I use about 5 containers for 300 ewe's and check them every 3/4 days.........................These containers are"cheap" and last for years.

      It works for us ,regards ,T.O.R.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 2, 2011)

It is rainey season so I was trying not to hang on the fence. I figured it will just get wet and wasted. am i being over cautious?


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 3, 2011)

G'day Jason,In my view "yes",if this is a worry hang it in the shed under shelter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We hand -mix our own ,and use basically the same mix we used to use for the "Goats",its made up of easily available ingredients,except for the 'sea-weed meal'which we buy in 20 kg packs,about$130.00 ea and use about 2 packs a year.................If it gets 'wet',it will dry and the sheep 'eat' it up just the same............Our 'sheep fence' in plain wire is also an interesting design........................T.O.R............


----------



## emilypaonia (Feb 3, 2011)

I feed my does loose mineral in the green plastic mineral troughs:

http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3061&cat=188&page=1

kind of looks like this, but not exactly.  it hooks over the wooden fence i have in the barn.  i guess i bought it at my local feed store.

i change the mineral every morning,  what they don't eat gets mixed in with the chicken feed.  i check it in the evening and if it is all gone, they get a little more to get them through the evening.  i try not to give them too much at a time because i don't want to waste it, and they really seem to like it better fresh.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 4, 2011)

G,day Emilypaonia,I am curious about your mineral mix,is it one you mix yourself?...........If so what do you put in it?.............If it is a bought one ,whats in it?.................I am curious about what is available up there.....................What type of country are you on,acid or alkaline?......................And lastly what sort of mineral deficiency are you trying to overcome in your stock..................

 Hope you don't consider me overly "nosy",but I am interested in the different approaches taken "up there v/s down here".............

 ...........................Regards ,T.O.R......................

  PS: I welcome any other members comments on this subject....................


----------



## phoenixmama (Feb 4, 2011)

I use this mineral feeder:
http://www.fortexfortiflex.com/mineralfeeders.html 

I only have a few dairy goats.  I use the Sweetlix Magnum Milk loose mineral.  I put out approximately 1 T. every other day in their mineral feeder...since they won't touch the stuff if it's stale, and so that less gets wasted.  I will usually mix it 1:1 with Diamond V XP yeast...then they are more likely to eat it up.  

(On a side note...I know a lot of people prefer the Sweetlix loose mineral designed for meat goats since the calcium to phosphorus ratio is what it should be.  However, my goats are on alfalfa hay and alfalfa pellets...so the Ca in the Magnum Milk is more fitting when looking at the big picture of my goats' diet.)

Edited to add for The Old Ram:  Here in the low Sonoran desert of Arizona, our soil is VERY alkaline.  Our selenium is low to moderately low, and our copper (even though there is lots of copper mining here) is low.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi PM and thanks for your reply,does your mix contain "sea-weed meal"?.................If you can get it ,it contains 'natural copper' and a wide variety of trace elements..............What is the % of salt in your mix?......................Many years ago when we had goats(over many years we bred all types)we had a lot of trouble getting them to start using the 'min' mix ,so in the end we mixed a little "dried molasses"in with the mix and they loved it,it was also a good source of energy in the winter.................Thanks again ....T.O.R............

PS: we struggled with copper deficiency's for years ,it seems it takes a long time for them to become  deficient and even longer to get their systems corrected.


----------



## chandasue (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry if this is a dumb question:   Is seaweed meal the same as kelp meal?


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi and YES,most of our sea-weed meal is made from bull kelp ,from Tasmania.....T.O.R


----------

